

If Super Mario Bros. Was Made Today - daegloe
http://imgur.com/a/C1hRJ

======
JJKraMer
why i don't see any completely useless ads in it??? because the first things
I'd expect to see would be facebook and twitter ads on the background

~~~
daegloe
Good point! Ad subsidized Super Mario Bros.

